# Anyone Looking for a X67C Ice Machine?



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

And you think vex doesn't have a service dept.? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> And you think vex doesn't have a service dept.? :lol::lol::lol:


 :lol::yikes::lol:


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Burn me once....burn me twice....


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

2tundras said:


> Mine will be for sale soon. Fair price.
> 
> Jan 09. Bought the x67c. Loved it.
> 
> ...


 
I'll give a $25 for that piece of junk.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Like going from year 2000 technology back to 80s technology AND with moving parts no less........brushes wear out....which is why vex has such a huge service dept.....


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3034609#post3034609


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I hear ya. I hear ya. When the 67 works I loved the heck out of it.

But when I've owend something for a year and its been in the shop for most of that year and now is going back to teh shop I gotta label it junk. That's two different units mind you. So 0-2. That aint good.


----------



## Strike1st (Jan 15, 2009)

Jay's has them back in stock...Ordered and they shipped it the same day...had it the next day.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

used my new 67x yesterday at Saginaw for the first time, loved it, worked great, but let me tell you, but my buddies underwater camera blew his vex and my 67 away, fish porn live from the bottom....


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> used my new 67x yesterday at Saginaw for the first time, loved it, worked great, but let me tell you, but my buddies underwater camera blew his vex and my 67 away, fish porn live from the bottom....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thats why i have both!!!! Makes not catching fish much more fun! Kinda like a video game.


----------



## Michfisherman (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's response. Looks like I'll have to order an 67x online if I want one.


----------



## icehole49 (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought my x67c last summer. Put it on my boat and love it. I have it out on the ice now and using the graft mode, gave up on the flasher. WORK GREAT


----------



## jdrphs (Jan 3, 2011)

x67c, but what about the 10 minute delay lol. By the time you see the fish, its already spawned. :lol: Seriously, they are the best. I have seen absolutely no delay in depths of 60ft. I have had mine for a few years and use it in the boat and on the ice. I just love the vex vs x67 arguements that I see. To each their own, but I own an x67c, and I too love it. Sometimes I find myself just playing with it on the work bench while its charging, lol. You guys part with the money, and you will never fish without it! Side note, if you ever get the one with the little transducer arm, take it off. Rig up a float system with a zip tie for the ducer, way better.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i just got to play with mine today, i now know what you all have been taking about.... this thing is awsome to say the least.... cheaper the a vex and you can see into the weeds WOW!!!!!!! now i just need to find the fish hahahahaha


----------



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

Just bought one...So what do you use for the float system? did you just put foam around the cord? any input would be great


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i used mine today the new bag has the spot you wrap the cord


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a vex float, and RIP the sticker off! Bwahahaha! 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

laslow said:


> I use a vex float, and RIP the sticker off! Bwahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Picked up a vex float at gander for $8. Using mine for the first time saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

dbldee88 said:


> Picked up a vex float at gander for $8. Using mine for the first time saturday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Frank's - $5.99 ;-)


Sent from my Droid


----------



## jdrphs (Jan 3, 2011)

Copy that on the vex float. Pretty sure thats what mine has. I got it used a few seasons ago on ebay for like $170. Man I got a deal. The guy before me installed a float and put a zip tie around it so it stays where you put it. Works great!


----------



## icehole49 (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you have a pic on that. I just put the wire in the lock down nut. But I would like to see what you did. I have been thing that a float may be better.


----------

